# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  KIS или Outpost

## Марта

Посоветуйте чайнику (домохозяйке)  :Smiley:  что поставить лучше КИСа или Аутпост секьюрити сьют? Компьютер средний, КИС тянет нормально. Понятно что сколько людей, столько и мнений, но все таки, взглядом профи....

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## antanta

KIS

----------


## Ivert

Полностью согласен с *antanta*, самый суровый и надёжный антивирь - KIS

----------


## Марта

Поставила KIS-2011. Тормозит комп, а про браузер и речи нет - тормозит еще сильнее. МОжет тогда поменять версию? 
В целом нужен комбайн на русском языке для "чайника". Может еще варианты будут, кроме Касперского?

*Добавлено через 6 часов 45 минут*

Да, еще баг KISa2011 - он не грузится самостоятельно, хотя автозагрузка прописана в настройках.

----------


## senyak

Это может не баг, а вирус. NIS 2011 попробуйте!

----------


## ikar2006

А еще можешь попробовать Comodo Internet Security 2011 - бесплатный и один из лучших по тестам.
http://personalfirewall.comodo.com/i..._firewall.html
сайты по продукту где можно поспрашать http://forums.comodo.com/10551086108...russian-b73.0/ - требуется регистрация и http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...ic=32483&glp#l

----------


## Марта

Спасибо за советы! Попробовала Касперского, поменяю на NIS, буду искать

----------


## VVoz4iK

А я вот использовал Outpost Security Suit 6.7.х (в то время еще не вышел 7.0)
Как антивирус в нем точно не знаю, проверить так и не удалось, зато вот firewall в нем отличный, куча настроек, правил... Правда для новичка это может оказаться довольно таки сложной вещью.
Так же, раньше я использовал связку KAV+Outpost Firewall. Довольно эффективно, надо заметить =)

----------


## Марта

Касперский антивирус?
Главное чтоб эта связка не тормозила комп

----------


## Марта

Поставила NIS - интересно почему он ни о чем не спрашивает? Такой умный - сам все знает? Рвется какая программа в инет, какие порты... обменивается кто-то чем или нет.. в настройки тоже не влезешь, только через админский режим...полная тишина

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

> В целом нужен комбайн на русском языке для "чайника". Может еще варианты будут, кроме Касперского?


Если для чайника, то рекомендую Norton Internet Security, как раз то, что нужно будет. Также можно посмотреть на BitDefender Internet Security, также очень приличный "комбайн".

----------


## Марта

Ilya Shabanov, спасибо. Нортон был, не понравился. А вот с BitDefender Internet Security еще не игралась ))). У каждого находятся и достоинства, и недостатки.

----------


## mastamikes

*Марта*, я б так не смог менять антивиры, как тебе это удается? )))

----------


## Марта

> *Марта*, я б так не смог менять антивиры, как тебе это удается? )))


Элементарно, Ватсон! Каждые 30 дней у тебя новая игрушка  :Cheesy:

----------


## Oleg_Mukhin

Друзья!
В каких случаях при установленном "комбайне" например Outpost Internet Security 8.0 с обновлёнными базами и при полном сканировании системы, может с интервалами отключаться (постоянно) Диспетчер задач (WinXP SP3)?
Тоесть при всех мощнейших инструментах, которые присутствуют в данных продуктах, всё же дыры присутствуют?
И это не панацея?

----------


## PavelA

> Каждые 30 дней у тебя новая игрушка


Каждая новая игрушка требует минимальной поднастройки + изучение интерфейса самой игрушки. В разных продуктах все по-разному запрятано. В некоторых, как например Касперском глубоко, а в Нортоне вообще не долезешь.

Нортон надо было поставить в режим "обучения", тогда бы он много вопросов стал задавать. Его часто из-за этого народ не любит.

----------


## w32stator

Почему никто не пробует Emsisoft Anti-Malware. Достойный антивирус. Хорошие показатели детекта. Можно и пробную лицензию продлить с 30 дней и до бесконечности. Раздаёшь реферальную ссылку друзьям они скачивают антивирусник, ставят себе и у вас на 30 дней больше лицензия. Так можно и до бесконечности. Есть варианты намотки через виртуальную систему.

----------


## DnK78rus

Eset Nod32 + Outpost Firewall Pro я лично такую связку взял. Мне очень нравиться.

----------

